# Medford officer hurt in fight



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Did any of you hear about this? It's bad enough when a cop gets hurt but the part that bothers me the most is the father of one of the kid who is a Boston cop actually said it was the cops who attacked his son. :evil: I'm sure the cops just got out of there car and started spraying and swinging at the group of kids. Get real!!

http://news.bostonherald.com/localRegional/view.bg?articleid=79687


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Now, now Mikey, lets remember that the children were forced by those mean Medford Officers to leave the fair and forced them to amuse themselves by harassing customers at the store 24. The poor babies !!!


----------



## JGH_7223 (Jan 11, 2005)

DATE OF EVENT: 04/21/05
> TIME OF EVENT: 10:41pm
> REPORTED BY: Lt. Paul F. Covino
>
> LOCATION: 29 Mystic Ave.
> NATURE OF INCIDENT: Officers Assaulted while affecting
> an arrest
>
> NAME: Isaiah E. Anderson age 17
> 45 Tennison St.
> Somerville, MA
>
> Calvin Belfon Junior age 18
> 130 Sycamore St.
> Somerville, MA
> 1. Juvenile age 16
> 2. Juvenile age 16
> 3. Juvenile age 15
> CHARGES: A&amp;B DW.shod foot
> A&amp;B DW solid object
> A&amp;B On a Police Officer
> A&amp;B On a Police Officer
> Disorderly Conduct / Disturbing the peace
>
> DETAILS: At approximately 10:41pm on Wednesday 4/20/05 the Medford
Police
> responded to Store 24 on main street for a disturbance. A large group of
> teens were allegedly stealing from the store and being disorderly. This
> group was part of the overflow from the carnival (Fiesta Shows) that was
> going on in Medford Square. This particular group had been addresed twice
> prior to this call for their disruptive behavior in the Medford Square
area.
> When the officers arrived at Store 24, they were told by witnesses that
the
> group was walking on Mystic Ave. The officers went to the area of 29
Mystic
> Ave. (Grava Chrysler Dealer) The first officer on scene exited his cruiser
> and went into the crowd of about 15 teens. Three other officers arrived
> almost simultaneously. When the first officer tried to affect an arrest on
> one of the teens who was being disorderly at that time he was struck by
that
> teen. Immediately, other teens jumped on the officer. The other three
> officers moved in to try to de-escalate the situation and help affect the
> arrest of that individual.
> The officers were out numbered and the crowd attacked them. A fifth
> officer arrived shortly thereafter . He called for back-up when he saw how
> the officers were grossly outnumbered , and they were" taking a beating".
> For the first couple of minutes the 5 officers were outnumbered and
fighting
> for their lives. Officer's equipment was being torn from their duty belts
as
> they were trying to handcuff individuals and protect their firearms from
> being taken of them as well. Officers were being kicked, punched , and
even
> struck with their own defensive batons that had been ripped from their
duty
> belts. Officers were stripped of their radios in some case and
flashlights.
> The officers were determined to hold their ground until helped arrived. As
> back up arrived the officers were able to get control of the scene.
> As a result of the incident , two officers went to the hospital for
> head and mouth injuries.
> One went to the Lawrence Memorial Hospital , and the other went to the
Mass.
> General Hospital. Both were treated and released. Also, we would like to
> thank a private citizen that stopped to help the officers. He was
> instrumental in trying to protect the officers from further injury. We are
> not releasing his name for publication because he is a witness in this
> incident.
>
>
>
>
>


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Hats Off to the Medford Officers for standing their ground when outnumbered almost 3 to 1!!! Great Job


----------



## JGH_7223 (Jan 11, 2005)

These individuals were arrested and charged each with three counts:
Assault
> &amp; Battery with a Dangerous Weapon; Assault &amp; Battery on a Police Officer;
> Disorderly Person. Officer James Ricciardi and Officer Michael Pellegrino
> were attacked by these individuals on 4/20/05 at approximately 10:41pm at
> Grava Chrysler Plymouth. These individuals have frequented the Carnival
> area.
>
> &lt;&lt;anderson-isiah45 Tennison StSomerville .jpg>> &lt;&lt;anderson-marquis3
Roslyn
> St Dorcester.jpg>> &lt;&lt;belfon-calvin.jpg>> &lt;&lt;belfon-cassius130 Sycamore St
> Somerville.jpg>> &lt;&lt;guerra-earl103 Sycamore St Somerville.jpg>>
>
>
>


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

That jerk Boston cop outta be kicken the shit out of his punk kid instead shiten on his brothern.


----------

